# Missed steelhead pics



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Didn’t know I missed one till I got home and watched the video from my inline underwater camera ! He hits it and gets off !


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

holy camera hahaha check out where the eyes are locked


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome. 

Just write on lure...here fishy here fishy lol.

Don.


----------



## Pagsjr87 (May 22, 2014)

Very cool! What kinda camera you got there?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Pagsjr87 said:


> Very cool! What kinda camera you got there?


Water Wolf in-line under water camera ! I also have a GOFISH camera but have not used it yet


----------



## Pagsjr87 (May 22, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> Water Wolf in-line under water camera ! I also have a GOFISH camera but have not used it yet


Cool! I've been looking at those water wolfs. How do you like it?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Pagsjr87 said:


> Cool! I've been looking at those water wolfs. How do you like it?


I like it a lot also learned a lot from it ! The only drawback is I can’t see any video till I get home and put the SD card in the computer! I have a GOFISH camera but have not used it yet !


----------



## Pagsjr87 (May 22, 2014)

FishIgo said:


> I like it a lot also learned a lot from it ! The only drawback is I can’t see any video till I get home and put the SD card in the computer! I have a GOFISH camera but have not used it yet !


You may have just made up my mind. I think I'll have to get one now lol


----------

